# my mascovy ducks



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi heres a quick pic of my mascovy's 
ive not had them long they are settled in now and got bigger as still babies.
at first they frighten the daylights out of the chickens as they are in a big run next to them but now they got used to each other, during the day when im about they can come out into the garden as we got a lot of foxes about the pens are extra strong. 
has anyone else got mascovy's,
will get few more pictures today.


----------



## Ninedogs (Sep 15, 2012)

L
We rescued two Muscovy ducks from the local pet supply shop, both adults, unfortunately one died, have been trying to find a mate for the remaining one. He also is tagged, but it has been difficult to read the number. Actually he is my favorite bird. He has been with us for about 6 years and I am not. Sure how old he is. He is living with hens and some Peking ducks at the moment. I am sure you will enjoy your ducks....


----------

